# Air Brushing



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello all, I have decided to get into detailing my props with an airbrush I went out and bought a small compressor and brush today. 

I am new to this can someone give me some tips and tricks and recommend types of paint to use how to mix the paints etc? Thanks. :jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have always been interested in that too but heard its was really expensive. How much did you pay for what you got ? (if you don't mind).


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The kind of paint you would use would depend upon what it's use will be, what it would be sprayed upon (material wise), and how durable you want or need it to be.

Ideally, you want your paint to be about the same viscosity/thickness as water or skim milk. It needs to be thoroughly mixed and strained BEFORE it goes into your airbrush. Keep in mind that the paint has to pass through that really tiny opening (the gap between the nozzle and the tip of the fluid needle). 

Some paints you can't reduce/thin that much so you have to increase your air pressure to let the airbrush atomize/spray the paint. If the paint is too viscous/thick, then the airbrush will either not spray it, or it will make it spit or stipple. Which is great if you are going for the granite look, but not so great if you want the beautiful, smooth blends and detail capabilities.

Learn to take your airbrush apart, do a thorough cleaning, and put it back together again. Ninety-nine point nine percent of all airbrush problems people have are because they don't properly or thoroughly clean their airbrush.

As far as how much does it cost to get going with an airbrush, quality brushes typically start at about $65 and go up from there, but like most things, you get what you pay for. Before you run off to buy a brush, make a list of what you would use it for. Make a list of the kind(s) of paint you would use in it, the kind of detail and coverage you need to get, then use those lists to find out which brush is best for you and your needs. Not all brushes are created equally.
You can used an air compressor, a CO2 tank, or compressed air to operate your brush.
Alot would depend upon what your needs, and finances are.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Well being a haunter I am looking for a paint to mostly detail with. A paint that is good for outdoor use. Can you recommend something? And maybe some web sites where to buy paint for air Brushes? (at good Prices)

I also plan to use this brush for makeup application so info on that would be awesome too. I am a sponge I'll soak in any info one can give me let me have it..lol


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd suggest, at least for starting out, a water based acrylic, you can always shoot a clear acrylic over it for longer lasting protection. Get a bottle of Golden Airbrush Color: Carbon Black, it's a great paint to spray and learn with, it's already reduced, and after a brief shake it's ready to go right from the bottle. You might also look at Etac, Dr. PHMartin, Aquaflow, AutoAir, and ComArt paints.

For the makeup, a lot depends upon what you are going to do. If it's more along the beauty (normal skin tones and textures) then I'd suggest something like ObsessiveCompulsive, or maybe Ben Nye. Your brush(es) need to be super clean before you use them for makeup, it's much finer and lower viscosity than standard airbrush paint, so it doesn't take much in the way of gunk to mess it up. It also tends to be either water based or alcohol based, and you need to pay very close attention to how you handle it and how you clean your brush(es) when you are working with it. Trying to use water to clean out an alcohol based makeup will basically leave your brush(es) filled with rubber cement, and you can have problems going the other way too (trying to use alcohol to clean out water based makeup). The air pressure needed for makeup is a while lot less, maybe 7 - 10 PSI. You shouldn't be able to "dimple" the skin with the air pressure.
Always check to see if your actors have any allergies and do a test patch someplace inconspicuous a day or two ahead of time with the makeup you are going to use on them, even if they say they don't have any allergies. It will confirm it if they are right, and if they are wrong, it will mean only a smaller patch of irritation where it won't be seen. Do lots of homework before you spray anything on anyone.
I'd suggest joining an airbrush forum to get yourself up to speed, it gives you a good resource for getting problems resolved, questions answered, and you may find all kinds of tricks that wouldn't normally be used for makeup or props that will come in handy.
Be warned, airbrushing is VERY addictive!

You can get paints from Dick Blick stores, Dixie Airbrush, Chicago Airbrush, Coast Airbrush, and many other retailers, both online and with local store front operations.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow, Thanks for all the info I really appreciate it. I have never touched an airbrush before so my nervous level is up a bit..lol I was up reading last night about how to take the brush apart and clean it. Is there a certain forum you would recommend I join for more info?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

My favorite by far for the forums is AirbrushTechnique.com, they offer a good magazine that while not aimed at the haunt industry is still filled with good info and new tricks you can apply to your needs.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

A lesson to learn and understand.
The airbrush doesn't know whether you are moving your hand fast or slow when you are spraying, it just sprays out whatever you tell it to, so when you go slow, you get a heavier buildup of paint, and you also give your hand and arm a chance to show the shakes and tremors that come with being a living being. Slow and steady _*DOES NOT*_ win the race in airbrushing. Understand how the airbrush atomizes/sprays out the paint, and what your airbrush's spray pattern is and how to use that to your advantage.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I haven't seen the site that fontgeek talked about, but I have used http://www.howtoairbrush.com/content/airbrush-lesson-one-173/ as lessons. I will be checking out the other one, though. I am pretty new to it, too.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

airbrushing is nice but i love using spray cans the colors come in a large variety and they paint large and small areas and put an even coat out as well as a smooth coat and come in a protective clear gloss and clear non gloss coat for all your needs plus its cheaper


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Actually, spray cans are a much more expensive way to paint than airbrushing.
Look how much you pay for that ounce of paint, and think about how much ends up left in the can when the propellent is gone. You also have a whole lot more variety of colors when you airbrush, and you can get a much broader range of shading and effects with an airbrush than you can with a spraycan. Don't believe me? Okay, casually mix a subtle light greenish gray with your spraycans, enough to cover a large area. Oh, wait, you can't do that with spraycans. You are locked into whatever color is available on the shelf of the store, and you are going to pay through the nose for that color that isn't quite right. And what happens if you don't want a glossy coat on your paint job? Again, you are limited to what is offered on the shelf. Try getting hairline fine lines from your spraycan. Good luck! Spray cans are good for some things, but they are expensive and inaccurate at best. Yes, there are specialty nozzles, but they can only do a little bit of effects, and you are still stuck with the expense, the limitations on colors and finishes, and the fact that the can IS going to run out of propellant long before it actually runs out of paint.
Getting the most out of your airbrush does take some practice and understanding, but then the best things in life usually do.


----------

